# Recently Adopted Dog Sleeps All The Time?



## birdwithafry

Five days ago, my boyfriend and I adopted a 5 y/o Min Pin that we found in our local newspaper. After talking to the now former owner(who turned out to be a byb of chihuahuas [yes, it pissed me off to find that out] and they didn't want her because she wasn't a chihuahua), I decided to adopt her sight unseen. I just had a feeling that she was the perfect dog, and for all purposes she is. She's only had a couple of accidents in the house, she doesn't bark much, and she's extremely loving (to the point of being pretty much glued to my side all day).

I am a tiny bit concerned about her though. She sleeps almost all day. And I mean, she wakes up to go potty and eat and adjust her sleeping position. She doesn't seem to know what to do with toys either. (They said she was pretty lazy, but I don't think sleeping 18+ hours a day is really normal for even a lazy dog...)

Is this normal for a newly adopted dog? Will it get better? Could she be depressed? Is it just an adjustment period?

Also, her former owners also said she had been hit by something when she was younger and so her left leg is, as they put it, "bad". She seems to get along just fine and uses all 4 legs about 95 percent of the time. She only limps for a few seconds when she jumps down off of something such as the couch or the bed.

Could the leg have anything to do with her sleeping all the time?

Can anyone give advice please?


----------



## CptJack

I doubt the leg has anything to do with the sleeping. It may, however, very well be a response to the stress of changing homes. Some dogs sort of shut down and that can include tons and tons of sleep. 

But if you haven't had her to the vet yet, get her there for an exam.


----------



## birdwithafry

Thank you. We plan on taking her as soon as the weather clears up a bit. (6 days of rain in a row. :[ ) She does seem to have a bit more energy today. She started off this morning by licking my face to death, and then after she went out to do her business, she actually played with one of her new toys and her "cousins".  It's not much but it feels like progress.


----------



## BostonBullMama

I agree with CptJack that it's likely stress and a vet visit would absolutely be a wise decision.


----------



## birdwithafry

Thanks. I'll call the vet in the morning and get her set up for a check up. The one in my town is closed on Sundays, and the closest open one is almost an hour drive away.


----------



## jaylivg1

I agree with all the replies too . That happened with my last adopted dog too .. i had 2 that i adopted previously and they were adjusted very well .. too well actually , so i never seen them sleeping that much .
But the 3rd one that i just adopted last May , it took her a while to adjust , so she slept A LOT .. and since she's a big dog , my husband said that bigger dog sleeps more than small dogs . But it concerned me because it seemed like she slept a lot .. after a week , it seems like her personality showed up , she still slept quite a bit but not like it was before . 
So i think it's just changing surrounding , your dog probably is having a slightly harder time to adjust .. give it time and i think it'll be fine .But do have her checked though , it is important


----------

